# ATV Mounted Spreaders



## Blademasters (Oct 17, 2009)

I did a search and not much info came up, so I need some help with this:

1.) I don't want a tow behind spreader for my ATV.
2.) Can anyone recommend a ATV mounted spreader?
3.) Can anyone post some pics of an ATV mounted spreader?
4.) What is your impression / experience with a mounted spreader (would you recommend this method to a friend)?

Thanks for any help


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

i made the mistake of buying a worksaver brand. it had adjustable flow rate and adjustable spinner speed, but was simply a pile of scrap. I was looking at the cycle country version at the same time, but didn't spend the extra cash to get it and should have. I would STRONGLY recommend getting one that is as much plastic as possible.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Lesco electric truckster


----------



## cr252many (Mar 7, 2007)

As soon as I get this one in I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## chris carner (Mar 1, 2009)

look at tractor supply!


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I have found that the spreaders themselves are not the problem. You have to watch the media you put through them.


----------



## Blademasters (Oct 17, 2009)

*Cr252...*

Does the Buyers spreader have and adjustable spray pattern? What if you want to use it on sidewalks? That's what I'm trying to find out is what works best for both wide area and narrow coverage.

Thanks


----------



## cr252many (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't know Blademasters...I'll know in a week or so. I just got my order confirmation yesterday so it will ship soon.


----------



## captainkelley (Jan 9, 2009)

Swisher.

All plastic except for the metal. Really, all the contact points for chemical are plastic except for the spinner rod and bolt heads in the tank. Has an adjustment for the spinner/motor height. It will spread the exact width of my bike. The foreman of the job I was on fell in love with it. "Now I don't want calcium all over the place." "No problem." Worked great. The flow plate is the shutoff. That only that part sucks is you have to reach back and do it manually.
I'm gonna put a guard or tarp between the spreader and the bike this year. Calcium is hard on metal.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I ordered one of these. I'll post how well it works once I've had the chance to use it.
http://www.spintechspreaders.com/products/profile/100-lb-broadcast-spreader


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

You can have a look at www.snoway.com i use their SW4 and SW6 on the new bike but here you got a picture on the old one.
Works great.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

And here you got some pictures of the new bike king quad 750 with the SW6 on it.


----------



## Blademasters (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks great Swede! What did that snow way set you back though?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

ALC-GregH;862026 said:


> I ordered one of these. I'll post how well it works once I've had the chance to use it.
> http://www.spintechspreaders.com/products/profile/100-lb-broadcast-spreader


that one is a seed spreader, NOT a salt spreader. good luck trying to keep it from becoming a rotten corpse while its being stored for next winter.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Blademasters;863214 said:


> Looks great Swede! What did that snow way set you back though?


Hallo Blademaster.
Sorry but i dont anderstand what you mean.


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Swede;863274 said:


> Hallo Blademaster.
> Sorry but i dont anderstand what you mean.


$how much$? did it cost


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

ok.
The snoway spreader costs about 1200 USD.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mcfly89;863257 said:


> that one is a seed spreader, NOT a salt spreader. good luck trying to keep it from becoming a rotten corpse while its being stored for next winter.


wouldn't it be a good idea to rinse the salt off everything after I'm done with it? You can say that with just about any small salt spreader. I actually didn't order the Spin Tech. I've been trying to contact someone there with no luck so I waited. I'm still looking for something comparable in size to do small parking lots. I've been reading about the Sno-Way brand and they seem pretty nice.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Swede,How are the ATV's taking the weight of the spreader AND salt? That's about 500lbs on the back when it's full. I'd be afraid it wouldn't turn with all the weight on the back. I like that Snoway 4.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam for 1200 bucks i would have a kid shovelin salt off the back lol still be cheaper hahaha


----------



## Blademasters (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree. $1200.00 is pretty steep for an ATV spreader. Does any have any experience with the Swisher ATV Spreader? There's one available locally to me for $100.00.

Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I want something small enough that the atv can handle it but big enough to use on the back of the truck for the times it's icy without plowing.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Here what we use.

Snow EX 120. They have a remote control and a manual control for the speed. A gate for the material flow, and are priced at $560, to $660.00 depending where you get them.

We added the rubber deflectors to them to control our spread patten on side walks.

They work real slick

J.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone used a Magnum spreader? They look to be built well.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Hallo ALC-GregH.
I dont have any problems with the weight but we dont use salt in Sweden.
We use small rocks.
:waving:


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the Magnum spreader. It's calling for light snow and below freezing temps in the next week. Gotta be ready.


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

How did that buyers spreader work out? Im looking at a buyers. but the atvs15a or something like that.lol


----------



## cr252many (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't used it yet. Once I received it I modified it for a 2" receiver. I should get to it soon and I'll update this thread.


----------

